# 2022 VANTAGE



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome man congrats !! Can’t wait to see it. Curious did you test drive an evo v too?


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Awesome man congrats !! Can’t wait to see it. Curious did you test drive an evo v too?


Did not test an Evo. Wife was dead set on a bay boat I was dead set on another skiff and this checked both boxes. (I feel like I won 🤣) 

If it was strictly up to me I would have built an Evo


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Did not test an Evo. Wife was dead set on a bay boat I was dead set on another skiff and this checked both boxes. (I feel like I won 🤣)
> 
> If it was strictly up to me I would have built an Evo


You got the right boat. The Vantage will amaze you what it can do. Excellent boat for IRL system.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations, it's finally happening! Now the long wait for rigging, but at least you know you will be fishing her this summer.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice - congrats! Sounds like a great build


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice! I look forward to seeing the progress on this one


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Excited for ya bud, congrats! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Stephe (Apr 2, 2021)

Just picked mine up after waiting a year.. even better than I imagined it would be and well worth the wait! Adam is the man and Kevin has already offered to pay to fix a blister that popped on the ride home.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CcTxN9Qt_mq/


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What kind of blister popped up?


----------



## Stephe (Apr 2, 2021)

Pretty typical for any of these brand new skiffs when the gelcoat isn’t air tight against the skincoat.. right on the stem of mine above the bow hook but nothing major


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Congratulations!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Stephe said:


> Just picked mine up after waiting a year.. even better than I imagined it would be and well worth the wait! Adam is the man and Kevin has already offered to pay to fix a blister that popped on the ride home.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CcTxN9Qt_mq/


That thing is cleeeeeean


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

That thing is awesome My EVO is just out of the mold. Can't wait to follow the rigging through to getting her on the water


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Bertrand said:


> That thing is awesome My EVO is just out of the mold. Can't wait to follow the rigging through to getting her on the water


What color is that?


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

rovster said:


> What color is that?


its a custom color match to a blue-grey-green we saw and liked. Was a little concerned on how it would turn out but seeing it out of the mold we are really digging it


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Just left the shop. Hull and cap getting buffed/polished. Think there’s 2 more steps before rigging- console should be next.
There are some seriously good lookin boats in production right now.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

This should be in Bragging Section as its Definitely Bragging Material 👍😎👍 

The black is that gelcoat or Basalt ?


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

This is badass. Putting my deposit down tomorrow. What size simrad did you end up getting ? The 12? Great posting and thank you for great info


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^Rule #1 if it sounds to good to be true it usually is 😉....


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Very nice, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Radik315 said:


> This is badass. Putting my deposit down tomorrow. What size simrad did you end up getting ? The 12? Great posting and thank you for great info


I got a black Friday deal at West Marine and put the 12" on my Evo


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> This should be in Bragging Section as its Definitely Bragging Material 👍😎👍
> 
> The black is that gelcoat or Basalt ?


Not sure what it is


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> This should be in Bragging Section as its Definitely Bragging Material 👍😎👍
> 
> The black is that gelcoat or Basalt ?


Not sure what the material is


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Radik315 said:


> This is badass. Putting my deposit down tomorrow. What size simrad did you end up getting ? The 12? Great posting and thank you for great info


Congrats on the deposit. I did the 12


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Update…

Boat was bonded and on trailer 5/12. Had the power pole on the back and was waiting on console and motor to be installed. 

Adam sent me an update yesterday said we are shooting for an end of the month completion. They should perform wet test next week or early the following so hopefully picking up early June!


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Wow! The long wait is almost over. Start planning those summer trips.


----------



## Maxh (May 17, 2016)

I'm 9 years in with the same Vantage and I wouldn't trade it for a bay boat or Evo. Enjoy it!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Do any of you guys dry launch your vantages? Curious how difficult reloading is. It’s a much heavier boat than I have dry launched in the past and my ramp is pretty steep.


----------



## Maxh (May 17, 2016)

I put the rear crossmember in the water and run it half way up. If you wanted to truly dry launch, it would help to have an electric winch.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

To get the rear crossmember in the water for you does that put your bearings in the water also?


----------



## Maxh (May 17, 2016)

Negative.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I back up so the waterline is just below the level of the bearing seal. Pushes right off. Some ramps I can dry load but most times I do have to get my bearings a little wet.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

That’s what I’m afraid of. 

My ramp is steep so will be pretty easy to launch. Little worried about loading back up and still keeping my bearings dry. There’s 0 freshwater ramps on my drive home so I usually do the best I can with the hose.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

So when retrieving the bearings are relatively cool, so the issues with water intrusion aren’t as big of a deal. Just rinse them off well when you get home. Ramlin is supposedly using a really good hub system these days.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

If you are getting the aluminum upgrade, you should have a stainless-steel axle and Ramlin's new sealed maintenance free hubs. Talk with Kevin, he will tell you dunk-it!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Bertrand said:


> its a custom color match to a blue-grey-green we saw and liked. Was a little concerned on how it would turn out but seeing it out of the mold we are really digging it


Looks kinda like the Jeep Anvil color which I always thought was badass


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have asked several people at the shop and all recommend not dry launching the Vantage. I have an the aluminum ramlin with vortex bearings that is 5 years old and if you compare it to someone that only dry launches you could probably spot a few rough areas but I do not think its worth the strain it puts on the skiff.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

csnaspuck said:


> I have asked several people at the shop and all recommend not dry launching the Vantage. I have an the aluminum ramlin with vortex bearings that is 5 years old and if you compare it to someone that only dry launches you could probably spot a few rough areas but I do not think its worth the strain it puts on the skiff.


I've been wondering the same on dry launching my Vantage. I have the aluminum dry launch Ramlin as well. On the ramps I visit, I get the water line just over the hubs and it glides right off / easy to crank on*. I have tried just getting water to the bottom of the rim and though the rollers work, not sure I'd want to do that over time. 

*paraffin wax on all bunks.


----------



## DanielNichols (8 mo ago)

Looks great. Any updates on it??


----------



## mmcintyre44 (12 mo ago)

Sweet setup.


----------



## fishthefork (7 mo ago)

I been running a vantage for 2 years. you will love the boat! It eats up chop like no other flats boat


----------



## emilio19 (6 mo ago)

Any updates on the boat yet?


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

emilio19 said:


> Any updates on the boat yet?


They are ahead of schedule and supposed to be starting in September done by January.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Update: picked up the boat June 2nd and already have close to 25 hrs on it. 

This thing is a machine. I was blasting back in to crystal bay this weekend with a buddy in some pretty sporty chop. Running 47 with the boat on top of the slop we never got wet. It was a washing machine with waves of various sizes coming from all different directions and it performed great! 

I had a similar experience out of dead man bay with a friend running crosswind in some serious white caps and only managed to get a light spray once or twice. The one thing I can say about this boat is everyone who has been on it has mentioned they can’t believe how well it handles rough water.

The boat runs shallow enough and drafts shallow enough to do the sight fishing for redfish I love to do with a fly rod. And it holds up well enough in the chop to go hit some grouper numbers on an average day.

My wife (who wanted a bay boat) is very satisfied with the room and storage for all her crap. And she’s in love with the ride quality on rough days. It’s been a great investment as a family boat as we have made memories almost every single weekend with her and my son from st George island down to homosassa. And the lakes/rivers across central FL visiting friends and family. The boat performs and handles well with 4 adults a full tank of fuel cooler loaded and a 65lb dog on board.

Only things I would change:
1. Stern eyes. I haul this boat a ton and often on some rough roads for long distances. I wish I would have done the stern eyes for a more secure tie down instead of the belly strap.

2 Prop: currently running a 24 Fury 4 blade and I am not getting a great hole shot or peaking rpms (though I’m fairly satisfied with my top speed of 49) I’d like a little more jump out of the hole. Ken with prop gods is suggesting a tempest ( can’t remember pitch) but I will update as I try diff props in the future. 


Things I would do all over again:
1. 12” simrad unit with FMT. I have been able to run unknown places while on vacation with confidence 
2. swim ladder for guests and the wife/kids trying to enter in deep water
3. Guide mounted trolling motor has been a game changer from my other boats with a bow mount. 
4. boat color after having this in the Florida sun im glad I went with a bright color instead of grey or something dark due to heat retention burning your feet. 
5. removable casting platform. With a small child I’ve spent more days with the family than hardcore fishing. This will change in the fall/winter/spring so it’s nice to have an easily interchangeable setup


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

What do you feel a true draft is. That area you fish can get super shallow in the winter time.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

I’ve not measured but I would guess 10” 

Last full moon we had some negative tides so I made a test run to some of my spots and poled around with no issues both running in and out as well as poling the flat.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Great review of your boat. I don,t have as many hours on mine as you do but I agree, I should have added the stern eyes and my prop is close but will have to be worked with.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Redtail said:


> Great review of your boat. I don,t have as many hours on mine as you do but I agree, I should have added the stern eyes and my prop is close but will have to be worked with.


what prop are you running?


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

3 blade 13.5 x 17, I believe. It's in the boat barn and I'm back in the mountains. Was only able to take it out twice for short spins. Will be back next month to start enjoying it.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

No finished pics of the boat?? Come on man!!!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry I don’t have a ton of pics and every time I try to post a pic on here it posts duplicates


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree with the stern eyes. No idea why they aren't a standard accessory. If you are interested, I actually have a brand new set of the heavy duty stern eyes from boat outfitters sitting in my shop that I was going to put on my Vantage before I sold it.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Prop update

Switched the prop that the boat came with from the shop (4 blade fury 24 pitch) to a 23 tempest and gained 400-500 RPMs and 3 mph at wide open throttle along with a little snappier hole shot. 

I was able to run this prop with the trim tabs completely up today with no porpoising at WOT in some chop. (It was enough to get spray when running at an angle) I’ll check maybe tomorrow if we can get some calmer water and see how tab sensitive the boat is with the new prop.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Got to 53.0 today in calmer water. When this boat does finally hang on the pad it feels like riding on a cloud. I could get close with the old prop but the boat would porpoise so bad that it just wouldn’t quite hang up. 

The biggest difference between these props was the ability to run with no tabs without the boat porpoising using the tempest 23. I couldn’t run the 4 blade fury without being tabbed pretty heavily at top speeds. 

The only catch 22…. This new prop has more bottom end as well. It pushed the boat on the trailer fine where the fury 4 would not spool up enough to push the boat. However, it has enough slip when planing off and the jack plate up that it wants to cavitate much more than the 4 blade. I feel like with time I can dial in the sweet spot but overall with performance I’m thrilled with the new prop With hole shot, mid range, and top speed. 

Thanks Josh @East Cape for the help 
And thanks Ken @prop gods.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

My older VHP with an Etec 115HO, 13 1/2 x 20 three blade SS used boat came with was entirely too much pitch for any kind of hole shot, got 45 mph at 5,200(too low) WOT. Went with a 13 1/2 x 15 three blade Solas alum that I had from my old Johnson 60, RPM got up to 5,700(good), speed down to 42, hole shot ok. Still need better hole shot so figured I need a four blade, went with a Turning Point four blade SS 13 1/2 x 15, RPM back down to 5,300, WOT speed down to around 40, hole shot outstanding - many, many times in 1.5' of water or less. So yes, four blade are slower than three blade, and to keep similar rpm's you got to drop pitch when switching to four blade, four blade better hole shot ... right? .. seems to be my experience


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

So is the new Tempest a three blade or four?


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Hey Nature,
What set back on the Jack plate, 4 or 6?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Just wondering whats a average cost of a vantage?as its probably the only skiff id considered other than my 18 panga marine panga,due to the fact its has rave reviews about rough water capability!


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

Thats Nice!!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Just wondering whats a average cost of a vantage?as its probably the only skiff id considered other than my 18 panga marine panga,due to the fact its has rave reviews about rough water capability!


Big range, $60-70k+. Also, rough water is relative. It’s still a flats skiff, not a bay boat. I had a VHP for 2 years.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Silent Drifter said:


> Just wondering whats a average cost of a vantage?as its probably the only skiff id considered other than my 18 panga marine panga,due to the fact its has rave reviews about rough water capability!


Basic boat with a 90 Suzuki all basic options in upgrades is around 48k.. extras are where the price adds up fast


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

No upgraded


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Vantage is 60’s+. Shit my Evo is up there too! Sweet boats for sure. East Cape has their stuff together👍


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

rovster said:


> Vantage is 60’s+. Shit my Evo is up there too! Sweet boats for sure. East Cape has their stuff together👍


Evo and vantage are same price before add ons… mine is about to start as well!!! I’m locked into price because ecc is awesome like that and doesn’t change price. I got in before price increase. Both boats are 46,200 with a 90suzuki before adding options so idk why people think every boat is 60k-70k that’s not true


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Add simrad 4k, add two pp 5k, add jackplate 2k, add trolling motor wiring and batteries 3-5k, seadek and interior lightening 1500$, stereo 1k, Kevlar 3-4k it adds up real fast but a basic boat is high 40s low 50s


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Add simrad 4k, add two pp 5k, add jackplate 2k, add trolling motor wiring and batteries 3-5k, seadek and interior lightening 1500$, stereo 1k, Kevlar 3-4k it adds up real fast but a basic boat is high 40s low 50s


You are correct my comment reflected both the fact that vantages will generally be rigged with more horsies than Evos and yes once you start slapping on accessories it adds up quick. I also locked in before the price increase and my pretty loaded Evo just about ready for pickup. Over 20k in “stuff”🤣


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Rovster congrats on the skiff man !! Make sure to post some pics we all love to look as new boats, ideas!! I do think east cape is a good deal tho when u compare other skiffs starting price and what’s included.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Redtail said:


> So is the new Tempest a three blade or four?


 3 blade 23


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Rovster congrats on the skiff man !! Make sure to post some pics we all love to look as new boats, ideas!! I do think east cape is a good deal tho when u compare other skiffs starting price and what’s included.


Thanks. They were already water testing and detailing so any day now. Looks badass! Have a few pics they’ve sent me I’ll create a thread soon.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Mac 763 said:


> Hey Nature,
> What set back on the Jack plate, 4 or 6?


I’ve got a Bob’s 6” 

The 4 blade I could run through the entire column but with the 3 blade I tap out around 2.5 depending on situation I can plane off a little higher but it’s not pretty. Again I haven’t had a ton of time with the new prop so it will take some playing to dial it in


----------



## Mr. Creed (Mar 7, 2018)

So sick man


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Those people with Vantages or EVO’s in the 50’s must have low HP and practically nothing on their boat. An EVO default is with a tiller handle, lots of add-ons.


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Evo and vantage are same price before add ons… mine is about to start as well!!! I’m locked into price because ecc is awesome like that and doesn’t change price. I got in before price increase. Both boats are 46,200 with a 90suzuki before adding options so idk why people think every boat is 60k-70k that’s not true


curious when you got locked into your price. I recently was told $48K starting point.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

If you have a Vantage or an EVO in the low 50's they either have low horsepower, or little to zero options. Options add up quick, like @Goose said literally everything is an add-on (i.e. center console, jumpseat, push pole clips, rod holders, gas shocks, stern eyes, fuel water separator, back rest). That's before you get to the fun stuff like power poles, GPS, and trolling motors. If you're building a boat now, especially after the price increases it's pretty much a sure thing you're going to end up in the minimum $60K range. It'll jump up even more once you start up-ing the horsepower.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

angel_fish03 said:


> curious when you got locked into your price. I recently was told $48K starting point.


Early March it’s 48500 I believe now.


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

JSFalcon said:


> If you have a Vantage or an EVO in the low 50's they either have low horsepower, or little to zero options. Options add up quick, like @Goose said literally everything is an add-on (i.e. center console, jumpseat, push pole clips, rod holders, gas shocks, stern eyes, fuel water separator, back rest). That's before you get to the fun stuff like power poles, GPS, and trolling motors. If you're building a boat now, especially after the price increases it's pretty much a sure thing you're going to end up in the minimum $60K range. It'll jump up even more once you start up-ing the horsepower.


How much of a jump is that from pre-covid? It would be very hard to keep one under 60K and that is with-out a HP upgrade.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

angel_fish03 said:


> How much of a jump is that from pre-covid? It would be very hard to keep one under 60K and that is with-out a HP upgrade.


East Cape, like everyone else, did not escape price increases. I had an EVO V build from early 2020 that clocked in at $62K; Merc 115, center console non-jumpseat, trolling motor, jack plate, power pole, no polling platform (I think that was $600 savings, can't remember), 10" Garmin.

If you have a concern about pricing then you should reach out to East Cape directly to discuss further.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Well 48500 starting is way better then maverick 72k base price and a lot others


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Goose said:


> East Cape, like everyone else, did not escape price increases. I had an EVO V build from early 2020 that clocked in at $62K; Merc 115, center console non-jumpseat, trolling motor, jack plate, power pole, no polling platform (I think that was $600 savings, can't remember), 10" Garmin.
> 
> If you have a concern about pricing then you should reach out to East Cape directly to discuss further.


Exactly. East Cape was probably one of the last builders to escalate prices. They honored their base price that was quoted when I placed my deposit, and were extremely transparent about pricing throughout the process. 

My advice to everyone is if you're on the fence then put down your deposit, skiff prices aren't going to come down between the time you place your deposit and the time your skiff is built.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Also east cape pre order lots of motors so honestly the 115 Merc is a steal at around 10k install when compared to others they do a lot right over at east cape


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

JSFalcon said:


> Exactly. East Cape was probably one of the last builders to escalate prices. They honored their base price that was quoted when I placed my deposit, and were extremely transparent about pricing throughout the process.
> 
> My advice to everyone is if you're on the fence then put down your deposit, skiff prices aren't going to come down between the time you place your deposit and the time your skiff is built.


I can attest to this. They did honor my base price which creates a lot of good will. Kevin was very clear with me about that and did warn me of some price increases that were out of his control but I appreciated the transparency and he gave me enough notice that I was understanding of everything. Kevin and the crew are just good people. Very approachable and you can really tell they have passion over there which definitely bleeds down from the top.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Well 48500 starting is way better then maverick 72k base price and a lot others


Maverick is feeding the corporate take over beast. I had one and won’t make that mistake again. It needed warranty work that I felt looked like a backyard Bubba repair with great stuff foam instead of duct tape.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Seems about right I always thoug


stoked said:


> Maverick is feeding the corporate take over beast. I had one and won’t make that mistake again. It needed warranty work that I felt looked like a backyard Bubba repair with great stuff foam instead of duct tape.


seems about right always felt maverick cut corners a lot.. but there are many other builders that are even higher priced then them drake quoted me 87k starting before options. Even xplor is insane now. X13 is like 62k before options. Just stating that everything is out of control but east cape is definitely a more fair value for what you get


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

Goose said:


> East Cape, like everyone else, did not escape price increases. I had an EVO V build from early 2020 that clocked in at $62K; Merc 115, center console non-jumpseat, trolling motor, jack plate, power pole, no polling platform (I think that was $600 savings, can't remember), 10" Garmin.
> 
> If you have a concern about pricing then you should reach out to East Cape directly to discuss further.


thanks for the reply. I was just curious. I am in an industry (construction) were we have seen 2-3x price increases. I am actually visiting their facility this week.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Goose said:


> Those people with Vantages or EVO’s in the 50’s must have low HP and practically nothing on their boat. An EVO default is with a tiller handle, lots of add-ons.


Evo's are side console with a wheel, standard. The X is less than the V due to starting power.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry to derail this thread about a beauty of a build, but if there are any questions regarding pricing, please direct them my way to avoid misinformation. 

Our pricing process is very clear, and transparent, and, as has been stated, we do guarantee our package pricing from the date of deposit. 

Also, for what it is worth, we have a LOT of skiffs still leaving in the $50k's! Those people do have some incredible personal restraint, though!

Thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Renegade said:


> Sorry to derail this thread about a beauty of a build, but if there are any questions regarding pricing, please direct them my way to avoid misinformation.
> 
> Our pricing process is very clear, and transparent, and, as has been stated, we do guarantee our package pricing from the date of deposit.
> 
> ...


One thing I was most impressed with was while my buddy’s were building homes their builders went back and had to make adjustments to pricing. Buddy’s buying vehicles- same thing.

Kevin never once batted an eye at honoring my original prices even while his costs climbed drastically during the same time period. 

As he states in just about all his videos the service after the sale has been proven true as well. I cant thank Josh enough for helping me dial in my boats performance even though he wasn’t even in the picture for my build. Kevin has helped me with an issue I caused by operator error. 

I see why they have so many repeat customers.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Renegade said:


> Sorry to derail this thread about a beauty of a build, but if there are any questions regarding pricing, please direct them my way to avoid misinformation.
> 
> Our pricing process is very clear, and transparent, and, as has been stated, we do guarantee our package pricing from the date of deposit.
> 
> ...


I obviously have no restraint.....whatsoever


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

rovster said:


> I obviously have no restraint.....whatsoever


ME NEITHER 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤑


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Naturecoastfly said:


> One thing I was most impressed with was while my buddy’s were building homes their builders went back and had to make adjustments to pricing. Buddy’s buying vehicles- same thing.
> 
> Kevin never once batted an eye at honoring my original prices even while his costs climbed drastically during the same time period.
> 
> ...


My pleasure! 

Kevin was the same with me during my build. And, I WAS a builder who could not hold pricing at the same time. It made it easier to say yes when he asked me to join the team. It’s a solid bunch of people for sure!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Renegade said:


> Evo's are side console with a wheel, standard. The X is less than the V due to starting power.


Did that change? I placed a deposit for an EVO V in 2021 and when I received the link to the build portal it stated tiller was standard, the side console and center console were upgrades. 

I stated previously that people should reach out to East Cape if they have price questions.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Goose said:


> Did that change? I placed a deposit for an EVO V in 2021 and when I received the link to the build portal it stated tiller was standard, the side console and center console were upgrades.
> 
> I stated previously that people should reach out to East Cape if they have price questions.


I appreciate you directing them to us!

As long as I have been here, the standard on the EVO and Vantage is side console. Only the older/smaller skiffs were tiller standard. 

I placed my deposit in 2020 and was considering an EVO and the side console was standard then as well. The build sheet had a deduct for tiller. I can’t say for sure what your experience was. I just wanted to keep it clear for people interested in an East Cape now so they don’t get confused. 

Base price is boat (side console), motor (Suzuki 90, or 60 on the X) Ramlin galvanized trailer.


----------



## angel_fish03 (5 mo ago)

Renegade said:


> Sorry to derail this thread about a beauty of a build, but if there are any questions regarding pricing, please direct them my way to avoid misinformation.
> 
> Our pricing process is very clear, and transparent, and, as has been stated, we do guarantee our package pricing from the date of deposit.
> 
> ...


Hope to meet you in the morning.


----------

